# Any guesses?



## shariea (Apr 2, 2022)

Purchased (EBay) as Don Wimber. 1st picture shows color more accurately


----------



## monocotman (Apr 2, 2022)

It is pale but it could be correct. Maybe made with a flavum besseae?


----------



## tomkalina (Apr 2, 2022)

Looks like it could be Phrag. Eric Young.


----------



## shariea (Apr 3, 2022)

tomkalina said:


> Looks like it could be Phrag. Eric Young.


This is the 2nd flowering. The flower is more "filled out" this year--last year all three were pretty spindly looking, but I kind of thought it looked like Eric the Younger as well.


monocotman said:


> Maybe made with a flavum besseae?


 There were no parent details in the listing.


----------



## richgarrison (Apr 3, 2022)

Looks like a keeper…. Pick a viable name and just stick to it!


----------



## shariea (Apr 3, 2022)

richgarrison said:


> Looks like a keeper…. Pick a viable name and just stick to it!



So far, I am calling it Don Wimber NOT, but I can maybe think of something better!


----------



## eds (Apr 4, 2022)

shariea said:


> So far, I am calling it Don Wimber NOT, but I can maybe think of something better!



That's what I would leave it as. Anything else would be a guess rather than accurate. Certainly don't pass it on (if you were in a position to) as anything else.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 4, 2022)

It's a Phrag. Don Wimber flavum.


----------



## shariea (Apr 4, 2022)

NYEric said:


> It's a Phrag. Don Wimber flavum.


Not what I was looking for, but if it is going to be a good grower and reliable bloomer. . . what is not to like?


----------



## NYEric (Apr 4, 2022)

Mature DW's are not easy to find. When they get big they are very nice.


----------



## abax (Apr 7, 2022)

Looks like my Eric Young flavum to me. Mine is blooming now and looks precisely
like the photo. It is a very good grower/bloomer.


----------



## BrucherT (Apr 8, 2022)

abax said:


> Looks like my Eric Young flavum to me. Mine is blooming now and looks precisely
> like the photo. It is a very good grower/bloomer.


Ditto.


----------

